# When to change to feeding once a day



## Sheila (May 14, 2009)

Kerchak will be 6 months old tomorrow.
He is eating two meals a day at the moment, at around 7.30 am and then about 4.30 pm. He has a huge appetite and the food disappears very quickly. When should I reduce him to one meal though? I'm giving him about what is advised on the bag and he is on the leaner side for his age. He is eating Buffalo Blue, large breed, puppy kibble.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I feed twice a day and Dante is 5 years old


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

I feed twice a day and Shilo is almost 7.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't see how any animal can go without food for 24 hours. I feed twice a day as well - 6:30 a.m. and again around 6 p.m. My dog is two years old and is given 2 cups of kibble at each feeding. She doesn't always eat that amount but it's there if she wants it.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Chazz is 9 1/2 years old, Buck is 4 and they still eat twice a day.

Eating once a day is hard on their digestive system. Giving all that food at once could cause bloating. 

Splitting the portions between 2 (or even 3) meals is much better for them.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I've always fed twice a day...I'd think I'd rather have two proportioned meals a day instead of one big meal that made me feel all bloated and miserably full.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I feed 2-3x a day. (Meals come at different times each day so my dogs don't expect food at 6, 2 and 8, ect. My dogs are adults, 2 and 11 years old. I know I couldn't go 24 hours between meals and I don't expect my dogs to either. Plus multiple feedings cuts down on counter surfing and getting into the trash because the dogs aren't hungry all day. (Therefore have no desire to go looking for food since they know meals will come several times a day)


----------



## Sheila (May 14, 2009)

Seems like the answer is....Keep him on the two meal a day schedule LOL.

I suppose I've always thought they went down to one meal, but I agree that two smaller ones are probably better for them. 
I changed Dusty to two meals also so that he ate when Kerchak did and I've noticed that he eats much better now. He was a bit picky before, so maybe two smaller portions suits him too.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>I think it's best to feed large breeds 2x per day. I've never swtiched to once a day and I've had large dogs all of my life.</span>


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I feed all my dogs 3x a day..


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I feed mine twice per day, although for about a week or so Stark was only eating once per day. It was really hot here and he was teething so I think that had something to do with it, but now he is back on his regular schedule.

Although his feeding times do change drastically day to day. This morning he didn`t eat his breakfast so hè is munching on his turkey neck now and prolly won`t get his dinner until around 11 o`clock or so.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I also feed twice a day. Another chance to bond. Another chance for me to pay attention and make sure their appetites are normal. Another highlight in my dogs day that takes little effort from me.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

Well I am sure you see that twice a day is the prefered feeding plan for most dogs. I have been doing it that way for 40 years or so. One thing you could do is change from the highly expensive Large Breed Puppy food to regular adult Blue Buffalo. He should do just fine on the adult formula. That should save you some money.


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

I free feed several of my dogs and they do great. Wish I had started the rst that way. That way, they eat like they would in a nutral state, when they are hingry and they never overeat and look great


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

My 14 yo gets 3 meals a day.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Always been twice a day for us too!


----------

